# CJW short reset kit for Omega trigger



## aquagear (Dec 31, 2014)

Just ordered the short reset kit from Cajun Gun Works. Anyone here put one in before? I would like to here how you like it, as well as any tips on installation you might have. I have already polished the internals and installed a 15lb hammer spring. The double action is very smooth with a fairly long pull, the single action breaks at 4lb, but is also long. I am hoping the kit will help.


----------



## aquagear (Dec 31, 2014)

Well got the short reset kit from Cajun Gun Works. First I have to say the customer service there is great, several emails were answered in very short order. The installation was quite easy, fit and finish of the parts was very good. Over all it reduced the single action reset by about 45% as advertised. I would suggest it for anyone who dose not like the long reset on the omega trigger.


----------

